# How much does a 56cm Look KG261 weigh?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a 56cm KG261? How much does your bike weigh?

I am looking at getting a used one with Ksyrium wheelset and Ultegra parts. I wonder if it will be at least below 19 lbs.

thanks!


----------

